# 1st Pin Last Night...Let's Make It a Log!



## M1seryD1str1ct (Nov 22, 2016)

Broke the skin on my ass for the 1st time last night after 3-4 years of training, pretty stoked I must say

I have so much respect for all of you on here and have received so much fantastic information over the past year that I wanted to share the experience of my first cycle with everyone I guess

As some of you might have read I have a bum back (retrolysthesis in L5) so, as a powerlifter, unfortunately had to drop squats/deads indefinitely. For the past year I've focused 110% on bench. Frustratingly it was my weakest lift and I just recently managed to get it up to 225.

My goal for this 10 week cycle of Cyp is to hit 315 lbs touch and go under my coach who puts up 500+ himself. We have a pretty solid approach to programming this run and I'm going to shamelessly bulk with no concern for bf% (I'm fairly lean and don't care about putting on some meat).

Anyway, I'll check in here periodically to note changes. So far for the first few hours after 1st pin my heart beat got pretty fast, but the same thing happens when I go get a steroid shot from a doc when sick so I'm sure something similar. Might pop Cialis if it keeps messing with me.

*Any tips, insight, etc. you guys have for me are more than appreciated so please share as much as you want. For starters: How the hell do you aspirate when pinning your own asscheek? Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2016)

First cycles are the best. My first pin I couldn't sleep I was so excited..I hope u got good gear


----------



## bigdog (Nov 22, 2016)

How much test did your ass recieve on the first stick? Lol


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 22, 2016)

First noob log sense I got here to The Underground.

In for the ride. Should be a great experience MD. Good luck.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 22, 2016)

Bump the cycle to 12 weeks. No need to aspirate, have an A/I in case you start to get e sides.  ( especially if you're bulking ) Hope you got bloods, get them again in 6 weeks,  you have your pct prepped and ready? Get bloods again after pct. you planning on running  Hcg?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 22, 2016)

one day when your older you will figure out that higher reps lower weight will make you bigger faster but if your a power lifter that will sound stupid haha

enjoy this first run...my advice to you is to do everything perfect with your diet and training. This will most likely be the best cycle of your aas usage so take full advantage of every aspect!


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Nov 23, 2016)

Awesome, thanks all

*Day 2*: Ass cheek is sore but very, very subtle. Woke up with heart rate still fluttering a little but got my stats checked and sitting at 113/71 (really low for me thankfully) and a 79 pulse

With going light weight for growth it's something, for my joints' sake, I invest in more lately. I rarely go for a 1 rep most is a heavy double or triple. Doing more 3-5 lately with bodybuilding to support.

And I'm just pinning 250 twice a week (Monday/Thursday). Heard some folks do it outside of a weekly regimen like just every 3 days?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 23, 2016)

Do both rep ranges. High and low. Heavy and light. Do it allllll. Why do people still argue over that shit? Lol strength breeds size


----------



## bvs (Nov 23, 2016)

Welcome to the darkside brother, i think you will like it here


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Nov 23, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Do both rep ranges. High and low. Heavy and light. Do it allllll. Why do people still argue over that shit? Lol strength breeds size



O, master... heheh

Coach has me doing essentially heavy day working up in heavy doubles and singles followed by sets of 10-12, then a volume day something like 8x5 or 8x3 linearly progressing up each week.

Think that would do me good while staying in a surplus and getting in dat celltech?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 23, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> O, master... heheh
> 
> Coach has me doing essentially heavy day working up in heavy doubles and singles followed by sets of 10-12, then a volume day something like 8x5 or 8x3 linearly progressing up each week.
> 
> Think that would do me good while staying in a surplus and getting in dat celltech?



Yes I do. Very good actually


----------



## snake (Nov 23, 2016)

Congratulations on breaking your AAS cherry. 

As seeker said, bump it to 12 weeks. You will be so happy that you did, trust me! Stay caloric positive but don't  add fat. Muscle moves weight, not fat. I think your elevated heart rate is from you over thinking this; relax and enjoy the ride.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 23, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Do both rep ranges. High and low. Heavy and light. Do it allllll. Why do people still argue over that shit? Lol strength breeds size



I still wonder this myself. 

X is a good middle ground example. He does both and clearly has more muscle mass than I do, with a very close total. 

But the amount of muscle I've packed on over the past year doing nothing but doubles triples and 5's, while on an ongoing recomp, has surprised me.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm moving this to the log section since it is one. Congratulations on popping your cherry.


----------



## Josh30013 (Nov 23, 2016)

in for the ride


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Nov 24, 2016)

Day 3: Woke up, tapped some ass, went to bench and threw up 225 pretty fast

I  know I won't "feel anything" for a couple weeks but today was a noticeably stronger day than usual. Granted I've been running a very well planned program so I'm sure it's mostly attributed to that

Wanted to also note my supp stack: Men's Multivitamin, Vit C, CoQ10 gummies, L-Arginine, Potassium, Glucosamine/MSM, and keeping Dandelion Root on hand in case of water retention


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2016)

test changes my mood almost right away..that will be the first thing u will notice


----------



## automatondan (Nov 24, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> Day 3: Woke up, tapped some ass, went to bench and threw up 225 pretty fast
> 
> I  know I won't "feel anything" for a couple weeks but today was a noticeably stronger day than usual. Granted I've been running a very well planned program so I'm sure it's mostly attributed to that
> 
> Wanted to also note my supp stack: Men's Multivitamin, Vit C, CoQ10 gummies, L-Arginine, Potassium, Glucosamine/MSM, and keeping Dandelion Root on hand in case of water retention



I will be the first to say that none of those supps are the culprits for your well being... (although I still think it cant hurt and its a good idea to run them...) But what you will first notice is just a sense of general well-being.... like: "everythings gonna be okay (or even better)" and maybe you can even think of reasons why it will be okay, but it still doesnt make sense of why the feeling is so strong, but it just IS..... thats my happy place....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 24, 2016)

The first thing you'll notice is waking up every morning with the hardest erections you've ever had and wanting to **** anything in site


----------



## snake (Nov 24, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> Day 3: Woke up, ate some ass, went to bench and threw up pretty fast.



Modified under the direction of DF.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Nov 24, 2016)

What exactly do people take COq10 for?


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Nov 24, 2016)

Aight

Day 4 Pin 2: This was my first self pin so...that was exciting hah.

Got an air bubble in syringe so kept having to pull, push, pull back into vial.

Pinned, went in fine no pain, but the damn plunger would NOT push in. Pulled out, changed pins, went in again and same problem just pushed hard as shit which made the needle move around some.

Will have the girl push next time for sure heheh

*Still not feeling much, slight change in mood but from someone very stressed who always listens to death metal it's hard to tell haha


----------



## bvs (Nov 24, 2016)

Dont worry too much about little air bubbles, its not an introvenous injection. As for the plunger, just take your time, it will get easier as your muscle gets more used to having oil forced into it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 25, 2016)

warm up the oil using hot water..It will make it flow quicker and easier...Dont be afraid to push down like a motherfukker on the plunger


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 25, 2016)

I like to fill the syringe with gear then run the syringe caped under hot water for a bit..Makes it flow better


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 25, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I like to fill the syringe with gear then run the syringe caped under hot water for a bit..Makes it flow better



I do this too. Been doing it for years. And it gets all the air bubbles out if u worry about them.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Nov 25, 2016)

Awesome will try the above

Could've been me but today felt pretty intense in a good way.

Lot of energy and just felt really good like a body high I guess hah. I had fairly low test levels prior to this so I don't really know what good levels feel like.

I think I might've snapped at a coworker today, slammed the payroll checks on my desk and I wasn't having any of that :32 (3)::32 (3):


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 25, 2016)

Placebo is a wonderful thing. U might be feeling the test a little bit now.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 25, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> Awesome will try the above
> 
> Could've been me but today felt pretty intense in a good way.
> 
> ...



Ya I think placebo as well.... with test, I actually get incredibly calm and hard to piss off.... when it kicks in you will feel a sense of peace and well-being, like nothing could ever hold you down or upset you... I only snap when my test is too low, or my E2 is too high....


----------



## Millin4500 (Nov 27, 2016)

I'll be reading this thread...starting my own cycle soon.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Nov 28, 2016)

Lots of useful info.
Got some Test E on the way, glad I read this befor I started


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Nov 29, 2016)

Day 8, Pin 3

Man so far still feeling great. This weekend felt pretty blah, but I guess it's expected. I've had so many advisers say I won't feel jack shit for at least 2 weeks so I'm patiently waiting over here...

Maybe a few notes:
1) People saying I look bigger
2) My shirts are feeling tight 
3) No strength gains yet
4) More aggression in gym
5) Staring at more ass

My pin session this morning was ****ing awesome, no air bubbles or trouble pinning or anything. For the first maybe 3 hours after inject I did feel INTENSE, heart rate elevated, flushed face, and could not sit down for the life of me! Probably just a system shock.


----------



## jublhu4 (Nov 29, 2016)

Glad things are working so smooth right now.. but I do have some questions.

-what ai you running?
-what's ur pct?
-running hcg?

The next 10 to 12 weeks will go by so fast and youll be amazed with the results.. but if you don't have everything else in line as you do ur cyp, it will all have been for nothing. You'll end up behind where you started. 

Keep up the hard work !!


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Nov 29, 2016)

Day 9: Update

Massive energy boost out of nowhere

Heart racing, can't sit down

About to go get some ass

Definitely feels like I'm on something


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Dec 1, 2016)

Day 10: Update

1) 1st day my strength shot up (sole purpose of this cycle). Worked up to 205x2 on bench then hit 200x6, old max is 225, felt like I had probably 245 in me today.

2) Face gets flushed when the test is kicking in. I feel like it comes in waves. When I feel it I laugh alot like a high or a lot of caffeine but it only lasts maybe an hour then I chill out again.

3) Vascularity is more intense. Probably not from the test at all but my chest vein was about 3x thicker than I've ever seen it before.

4) Switched coaches, new coach is a 560 bencher who is actually a world record holder for my region's PL fed. Today was 1st day on his new tailored strength cycle and it felt crazy good. Should add 10 lbs a week for the rest of this test run.

5) My last coach was also my source. Unfortunately, after telling him I'm not open to benching 4x a week, he proceeded to cuss me out and ignore all further communications. He's on a lot of shit right now so could be the case but still not appreciated at all. He hadn't gotten me my PCT yet so I'll give him a week to come around otherwise will procure it elsewhere (hopefully from another bro, online is last resort).


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Dec 3, 2016)

Day 12:

The pump today during back and bi's was dumb. Abnormally out of this world.

Also noticed my skin taking a reddish tone, friend says from increased blood flow.

Noticed my blood pressure is lower than when I'm off which is fantastic. I'm normally very stress-prone but I've been so damn stress free since starting its great. Aggressive in the gym and mellow outside, perfect.

People starting to say I look bigger but I personally haven't noticed anything yet. Just fuller muscle bellies.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Dec 7, 2016)

Day 15

-Definitely more snappy
-Insane aggression in the gym
-Pumps are lasting several days (which is crazy)
-Several people saying I look bigger (though I don't see it myself)
-My 8 rep maxes have become my 10 rep maxes
-Random jumps in heart beat
-Major neck/chest sweating
-Lobster-red skin (BP only 130/73 though)

Really concerned about coming off, especially with folks saying you can end up BEHIND where you started. Not running an AI just keeping my fingers crossed on that one and staying vigilant. Running Nolva/Clomid after week 10.

From how I understand it, my natural test levels will not be permanently lower after this cycle is fully over. Will training while 'off' make it that much harder to make gains moving forward?


----------

